# does shoptemp sell real cards???



## Jalila13 (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to buy a card by using the free gift thing on shoptemp but dont know if its legit???? I just have a dslite so im getting an r4 should i buy it from lightake its just there more expensive and its for a little kid so it doent really matter. (please click link so i can get my r4!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes ShopTemp sells real cards. They are already selling 3DS flashcards and are already selling 3DS's.

[maybe you should check shoptemp out again]


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 19, 2011)

WHY IS THIS IN THE USER SUBMITTED NEWS SECTION?!?!?!

THIS ISN'T NEWS.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2011)

-facepalm-
Learn to read! Plus this is the wrong section. I am sorry, but someone just lock this thread



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dear visitors,
> we are sad to let you know that ShopTemp is no longer accepting orders.
> For more information, please visit www.Gbatemp.net
> Please be aware of the following information:
> ...


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2011)

Hate to break it to you, but Shoptemp stopped selling cards a few months back. But when they did, they DID sell legit cards. If you want to buy an R4, buy from here:

R4DS (original, wood compatible)

Much cheaper, and there shipping is really quick, got my order within 3 days of order. Hope this helps!

EDIT: Why'd you post this in the news section? Lol...


----------

